# Picture uploading



## Wurger (May 17, 2016)

imalko said:


> Strange. It seems I'm unable to post pictures....



What happened you couldn't do that?


----------



## imalko (May 17, 2016)

Wojtek sorry for the late reply. As for the problems with posting pictures I simply can't upload them directly on the site. When I try so I get the "Error" message as shown bellow. Even now I had to post this picture on the photobucket first and then link it here.


----------



## Wurger (May 17, 2016)

Please tell me how you tried to upload the picture and then send your post... which buttons you tried to use etc.


----------



## imalko (May 18, 2016)

I clicked on the "Upload a file" button, then chose which picture I want to upload. But when I chose the picture and clicked "open" in dialog box the error message appeared.


----------



## Wurger (May 18, 2016)

Ok. The first step ... log out and clear the Firefox cache. Then log in again and check if the error happens again. Secondly check if all plugins for the Firefox are updated..especially the Adobe Flash Player. If you have the Java installed check if it is updated too. Then check on the pic uploading.


----------

